# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αγορά σταθερού iMac

## Dimitris_80

Σύμφωνα με την περσινή ΠΟΛ, υπάρχει απαλλαγή ΦΠΑ για επαγγελματίες για κονσόλες παιχνιδιών, ταμπλετ, φορητούς υπολογιστές.

Για σταθερούς δηλαδή δεν ισχύει; Εχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να αγοράσει σταθερό με απαλλαγή ΦΠΑ;

----------


## skoupas

Δεν προβλέπεται. Διάβασε την ΠΟΛ.

----------


## puntomania

Μόνο αν βρεις να το πάρεις από έξω..  πχ Βουλγαρία...το κόψεις τιμ. Χωρίς φπα... πάει ως ενδοκοινωτικη συναλλαγή

----------


## Sona

Σχετικα με τον ΦΠΑ, απο περισυ ( ΟΚΤ 2017?) 
-1. οι αγορες υπολογιστων, κινητων απο εταιρειες γινεται χωρις καταβολη - συμψηφισμο ΦΠΑ. Χρειαζεται να σταλει στον πωλητη το φορολογικο προφιλ. Οι λογιστες τα ξερουν καλυτερα.
-2. οι αγορες υπολογιστων, κινητων απο Ιδιωτες, γινεται οπως ξεραμε με καταβολη ΦΠΑ. (Η αγορα απο καποια νησια (Λεσβος, Σαμος, Κως, ..), επιβαρυνεται μεχρι τελος 2018, με ΦΠΑ 17%).

Σχετικα με τον iMac, περιμενω τα νεα μοντελα. Ελπιζω να παρουσιασθουν αρχες Οκτ 2018, καθως και εγω ενδιαφερομαι και εγω.

----------


## spyridop

> Σχετικα με τον ΦΠΑ, απο περισυ ( ΟΚΤ 2017?) 
> -1. οι αγορες υπολογιστων, κινητων απο εταιρειες γινεται χωρις καταβολη - συμψηφισμο ΦΠΑ. Χρειαζεται να σταλει στον πωλητη το φορολογικο προφιλ. Οι λογιστες τα ξερουν καλυτερα.
> -2. οι αγορες υπολογιστων, κινητων απο Ιδιωτες, γινεται οπως ξεραμε με καταβολη ΦΠΑ. (Η αγορα απο καποια νησια (Λεσβος, Σαμος, Κως, ..), επιβαρυνεται μεχρι τελος 2018, με ΦΠΑ 17%).
> 
> Σχετικα με τον iMac, περιμενω τα νεα μοντελα. Ελπιζω να παρουσιασθουν αρχες Οκτ 2018, καθως και εγω ενδιαφερομαι και εγω.


*Φορητών υπολογιστών*, όχι γενικά υπολογιστών:

_"Β. Πεδίο εφαρμογής των νέων διατάξεων

1. Οι διατάξεις των παρ. 5 και 6 του άρθρου 39α του Κώδικα Φ.Π.Α. εφαρμόζονται και τα φορολογικά στοιχεία δεν επιβαρύνονται με Φ.Π.Α., εάν ισχύουν αθροιστικά οι παρακάτω προϋποθέσεις:

α) Αφορούν αγαθά που παραδίδονται μεμονωμένα ή ως ενιαίο σύνολο, τα οποία κατατάσσονται στους κατωτέρω κωδικούς του Κοινού Δασμολογίου της Ε.Ε. (Συνδυασμένη Ονοματολογία - Σ.Ο., καν. 2658/87 του Συμβουλίου, όπως ισχύει για το 2017 με τον εκτελεστικό κανονισμό 1821/2016/6.10.2016):

- Κινητά τηλέφωνα: «85171200».

- Κονσόλες για παιχνίδια: «95045000».

- Ταμπλέτες ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών και φορητοί υπολογιστές: «84713000»."_

----------


## tsigarid

Δεν ξέρω τη νομοθεσία, αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά αν μία εταιρεία θέλει να αγοράσει σταθερούς υπολογιστές πληρώνει ΦΠΑ, αλλά αν αγοράσει φορητούς (ή κονσόλες παιχνιδιών!!!) δεν πληρώνει; Ποια η λογική του νομοθέτη;

----------


## ariadgr

> Δεν ξέρω τη νομοθεσία, αλλά αν κατάλαβα καλά αν μία εταιρεία θέλει να αγοράσει σταθερούς υπολογιστές πληρώνει ΦΠΑ, αλλά αν αγοράσει φορητούς (ή κονσόλες παιχνιδιών!!!) δεν πληρώνει; Ποια η λογική του νομοθέτη;


Στους φορητούς, τα κινητά και τα tablet ο ΦΠΑ δεν εισπράττεται από τον ΠΩΛΗΤΗ τη στιγμή της αγοράς, αλλά είναι υποχρέωση του ΑΓΟΡΑΣΤΗ να το αποδωσει εφοσον το οφειλει.
Αυτό έγινε για να αποφευχθούν απάτες μη απόδοσης του ΦΠΑ από τον πωλητή σε είδη όπως αυτά (μικρού όγκου, μεγάλης αξίας).

----------

